# Wantagh, NY--4 y/o Female--"Nora"



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow!!!









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11649448 












> Quote:Age 4 years For more information please call (516 ) 785 5220


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beauty!!!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. OMG I can't believe she is at the shelter, poor girl.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Wish I was closer to help her but she is on the opposite side of NYS, from where I am located


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

I called the shelter and they said that she was a O/S and spayed, good with dogs and kids but not good with cats. It was very general info - 

What a beauty - too bad I have kitty cats in my pack!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

She is listed on petfinder. The shelter she is in is a kill shelter. She is listed by a GSD rescue person - but is still at the shelter. 

"This is Nora a 3 1/2 year old German shepherd. She is a petite girl weighing in at about 65 lbs and is definitely a 'girlie girl.' She is very alert but stressed at the kill shelter she is in because her owners just dumped her there this morning. She is a bit shy and distracted but that is to be expected. She loves to be pet and takes treats gently from youir hands. We tested her with several dogs and she was fine showing no aggression. The same held true with cats, little interest, as they were hurling their bodies and spitting at the cage. Nora has the sweetest most gentle look and listens intently trying to understand your works. She is spayed and up to date on shots. If you are interested in this sweet girl, please contact Donna J. at Shepherds Hope Rescue ag (516) 801-3434 or [email protected]."

I hope that she is not in danger. Poor little girl must be so stressed and sad since her family just dumped her.


----------



## hsteepe (May 18, 2008)

WOW!! She is the Sophia Loren of dogs!! She looks like a female version of my Buddy. Glad he ain't looking over my shoulder or he would be begging for me to drive up and get her. I wish her luck finding a new home.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 


She is listed at: 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11649448 
Town of Hempstead Animal Shelter 
Wantagh, NY 
(516) 785-5220 

and 

Shepherds' Hope Rescue (not noted as a courtesy listing, but the write-up does say she is in a kill shelter and stressed):

http://members.petfinder.org/~NY769/adoptable_dogs.html
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11632343

Might be worth contacting Donna to see if she is Urgent at the shelter at Shepherds Hope Rescue at (516) 801-3434 or [email protected] and asking if she is Urgent at the shelter and if they are the backup for her.


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else ... she is just stunning!!!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess she is still at Animal Control









I hope that she is safe and that they screen applicants well - a sweet beauty like Nora deserves a wonderful forever home. It must be a very sad time for her to be at the shelter after being dumped by her previous owners.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

The Pet Finder listing has been removed.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

beautiful girl- was she adopted?


----------

